# Pickerel Lake



## BassMaster06 (Jul 27, 2005)

Anyone ever fish pickerel lake in washtenaw county?


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

judgin by the dnr maps its quite a deep bowl, but nope never fished it im always fishin other lakes nearby


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

I used to fish Pickerel lake for trout late in the summer---don't know if the DNR still stocks it but you could look it up on the DNR website. Also had some decent gills in it---no monsters but decent size.
Pickerel connects to Crooked Lake via a small creek on the Southeast corner which is passable with a small aluminum boat or canoe.
Now comes the sad part of the story. The Pinckney Recreation Area DNR personnel in their infinite wisdom blocked off the boat launch with boulders and turned it into a miniature beach even though their current maps show the launch still there.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Used to fish from the launch there years back, was always fun to pull up on a weekend evening and start fishing, only to have to stop while the Co-Eds who were skinny dipping on the other side came back to shore lol...


Used to do decent with Gills and Bass right from shore.


----------



## BassMaster06 (Jul 27, 2005)

thx i appreciate you guys replying. I may have to go check out pickerel and give it a shot.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I fished it a couple time for panfish, bass and trout, never caught a thing. We had an M-S.com ice fishing outing there a few years ago, very few fish caught. Ypsifly from this site caught a monster pike on that day. With his permission I'll post the pic for all to enjoy.


----------

